# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Cannabis-Extrakt CBD erobert Berliner Läden

## Harald_1933

> In der Schweiz liegt es bei Lidl im Regal, in Berlin konfisziert es die Polizei aus den Spätis: Hanf fast ohne THC, aber voller Cannabidiol. Das kurz CBD genannte Extrakt boomt nicht nur in der Hauptstadt  in Form von Ölen oder Gummibärchen.


Gut zu wissen für diejenigen, die es vielleicht einmal nutzen würden:

https://www.rbb24.de/wirtschaft/beitrag/2018/12/cannabis-hanf-cbd-berlin-verkauf-kreuzberg-thc.html

https://www.morgenweb.de/mannheimer-...d,1386853.html

----------


## Michi1

Hast du deinen Account nicht gelöscht. Schon komisch.

----------


## Muggelino

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier. Ich glaub, ich hab ein Déja vu.

----------


## RalfDm

> Hast du deinen Account nicht gelöscht. Schon komisch.


Zur Erklärung: Accounts löschen können nur Holger und seine Mitarbeiter/innen, ich kann Accounts nur sperren. Das Löschen kann noch bis morgen Abend dauern.

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

> Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier. Ich glaub, ich hab ein Déja vu.


Lieber Detlef,

das mit dem Déja vu kommt auch im normalen Leben schon mal vor, und zwar besonders nachts beim Träumen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

> Hast du deinen Account nicht gelöscht. Schon komisch.


Lieber Michael,

es hätte ja auch sein können, dass Ralf meine Bitte um Löschung des Accounts nicht erfüllen möchte, und zwar wegen einer gegebenen mündlichen Zusage, nie mehr zu kündigen auch wenn es noch so dicke gegen mich im Forum des BPS kommt. Eigentlich sollte ich deswegen einen Rückzieher machen und Ralf bitten, meinen Account bestehen zu lasssen. Man kann ja darauf verzichten, sich in fremde threads einzumischen. Aber dann müsste ich mich darauf beschränken, nur in eigenen threads aktiv zu werden. Wie auch immer, es gibt noch ein Leben neben dem Prostatakrebs, und diesen Leben verdient alle Energie. 

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=report

Harald

----------


## Rudi61

> es hätte ja auch sein können, dass Ralf meine Bitte um Löschung des Accounts nicht erfüllen möchte, und zwar wegen einer gegebenen mündlichen Zusage, nie mehr zu kündigen auch wenn es noch so dicke gegen mich im Forum des BPS kommt. Eigentlich sollte ich deswegen einen Rückzieher machen und Ralf bitten, meinen Account bestehen zu lasssen. Man kann ja darauf verzichten, sich in fremde threads einzumischen. Aber dann müsste ich mich darauf beschränken, nur in eigenen threads aktiv zu werden. Wie auch immer, es gibt noch ein Leben neben dem Prostatakrebs, und diesen Leben verdient alle Energie. Harald


*Hallo Harald_1933, vormals Pinguin, davor Harro und ganz am Anfang 2007 Hutsch*i,





> Noch ein Wort.
> Wie Ihr mit dem Harald umgeht, das ist mir etwas unverständlich!  Da  werden persönliche Animositäten ausgelebt, das es nur so kracht. Stören  Euch seine Reiseberichte oder was sonst? Ich lese die immer gerne, wie  jeden anderen Reisebericht auch, der mich etwas träumen lässt, wenn ich  doch wieder auf dem Sofa eingeschlafen bin  seufz.


Schade, nachdem sich selbst Andreas für Dich ins Zeug gelegt hat.

Aber in Threads von Fremden die sich mit Ihren Abschied von Leben befassen (Austherapiert oder nicht) störst Du wirklich.

Lass das doch bitte auch unter einen neuen Benutzernamen sein.


Rudi

*Danke Dir aber trotzdem für Deine guten Beiträge die es auch gab.

Wünsch Dir alles Gute!
*
Vieleicht findest Du ja in Zukunft ein Forum für Fernreisen.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Lass das doch bitte auch unter einen neuen Benutzernamen sein.
> 
> 
> Rudi
> 
> *Danke Dir aber trotzdem für Deine guten Beiträge die es auch gab.
> *
> Vieleicht findest Du ja in Zukunft ein Forum für Fernreisen.


Hallo, lieber umtriebiger und ehrlicher Forumsaktivist,

hab Dank für Deine aufmunternden, Ehrgeiz erweckenden Worte. Ja, so lange es mir trotz meiner Gehbeschwerden wegen Polyneuropathie unklarer Genese vergönnt ist, noch Treppen mit seitlichem Geländer allein hochzukommen, werde ich mit meiner lieben Frau und auch allein viel auf Achse sein. Und die Lüneburger Heide kenne ich natürlich trotz der Fernreisen auch. Bin oft von Hamburg-Rahlstedt mit dem Fahrrad dahingefahren, und den Wilseder Berg, wenn die Heide Ende August blüht, das muss man oft erlebt haben.

Dir wünsche ich die ersehnte optimale Therapie zum längeren Weiterleben.

P.S.: Einen neuen Benutzernamen benötige ich nicht. Unter www.myprostate.eu habe ich meine PKH als Optimist präsentiert, weil das meinem sprichtwörtlichen Optimismus entspricht, obwohl die Blutprobe von übermorgen evtl. für Überraschungen in Richtung PSA-Anstieg sorgen könnte.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Wolfjanz

Godspeed, Harald!

----------


## Harald_1933

*Forumsaccount
*
Einige mir wohlgesonnene Forumsaktivisten haben mich in den letzten 24 Stunden motiviert. Aus diesem Grund habe ich Ralf heute früh darum gebeten, meinen Account bestehen zu lassen. Ralf hat Holger informiert und war damit einverstanden, dass ich das Forum selbst über meine Bitte und seine Zustimmung aufkläre.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mein Entschluß, dem Forum treu zu bleiben auf weitestgehendes Einverständnis trifft. Ich wäre auch sehr dankbar, wenn diesem thread weniger positive Meinungsäußerungen erspart bleiben würden.

Einen ruhig verlaufenden Sonntag wünscht uns allen Harald.

----------


## Georg_

Harald,

wie ich sehe hast Du bisher über 4.800 Beiträge gepostet. Daraus schließe ich, dass dies in der Vergangenheit ohne größere Konflikte mit anderen Forumsmitgliedern möglich war.

Für Deine Reiseberichte würde ich empfehlen, je Reise einen eigenen Blog einzurichten. Das macht jedenfalls meine Tochter so und man kann ihr Reisetagebuch mit Bildern im Internet nachlesen. Das würde es für Ralf auch erheblich erleichtern, er bräuchte Deine entsprechenden Beiträge im Forum dann nicht mehr zu kontrollieren. Hier kann man z.B. so einen Blog einrichten.

Georg

----------


## Harald_1933

Georg,

vielen Dank für diesen gut gemeinten Vorschlag. Seit einigen Jahren habe ich ein Steckenpferd im Internet. Es gibt von Microsoft die Möglichkeit mit Fotostory3 abgespeicherte Fotos zu zoomen und danach mit Musiktiteln zu unterlegen. Schließlich werden die verschiedenen Einzeltitel einer Reise unter NERO eingespielt und ebenfalls mit einer in den Pausen bis zum nächsten Titel durchlaufenden Musik als Video-Präsentation auf eine DVD gebrannt. Inzwischen stapeln sich bei mir diese DVDs, die mir vielfach besser gefallen als meine Originalvideoaufnahmen.

Harald

----------


## Rudi61

> Dir wünsche ich die ersehnte optimale Therapie zum längeren Weiterleben.



*Danke Harald,

wird schon klappen oder auch nicht - wie auch immer.*

Rudi*


Der Tod geht mich eigentlich nichts an. Denn wenn er ist, bin ich nicht mehr, und solange ich bin, ist er nicht.
Epikur*

----------


## Harald_1933

> Unter www.myprostate.eu  habe ich meine PKH als Optimist präsentiert, weil das meinem  sprichtwörtlichen Optimismus entspricht, obwohl die Blutprobe von  übermorgen evtl. für Überraschungen in Richtung PSA-Anstieg sorgen  könnte.


Leider: https://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=psa

Gruß Harald

----------


## Rudi61

> Leider: https://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=psa


*Hallo Harald,

 ist ja leider ein kräftiger Anstieg,* 

09.08.2018     4.01                       
20.01.2019     7.48

gut das Du Dich hier nicht abgemeldet hast.

Rudi

----------


## MartinWK

Harald, hab' da wohl was nicht mitbekommen? Habe nichts gesehen, wo du jemanden genervt hat oder unsachlich warst. Bis auf den (bemerkenswerterweise höflichen) Hinweis von Sepp, in dem von ihm aufgemachten Thread nicht mehr zu posten.

----------


## Wolfjanz

Hallo Foristen!

Wer hat Erfahrung mit CBD-Hanföl? (Anwendung/Bezugsquellen/Verschreibung)

Gruss
WJ

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Wolfgang,

eine kurze Recherche. Dir wohl alles schon geläufig:

https://www.leafly.de/evas-erfahrungen-cbd-oel/

https://smort.de/meine-erfahrungen-m...-wundermittel/

https://www.thc.guide/cbd-oel/

Harald

----------


## Wolfjanz

Hab Dank, Harald!

Hast Du selbst schon Erfahrungen mit CBD-Hanföl gesammelt?

Gruss
WJ

----------


## Harald_1933

Nein, und darüber bin ich nicht traurig.

Harald

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Harald, WJ & all,

ich grüße dich herzlich und bin sicher, dass du aufgrund deiner Erfahrung den Anstieg gut kontrollieren kannst, ohne gleich die Keule zu schwingen. Kostet dir nur LQ.
Also, wir werden es sehen können in myprostate.

@WJ
ja, bei CBD liegen umfangreiche Erfahrungen vor. Aber auch andere Schwerbetroffene haben da umfangreiches Wissen und praktische Erfahrung aufgebaut.
Cannabidiole sind im Handel als ein Öl mit unterschiedlichen Anteilen z.B. 2,5, 5 oder 10% in Öl.
Die Zusammensetzung des CBD ist natürlich entscheidend. Das Konglomerat der CBD's ist LEICHT schmerzlindernd, fördert das Immunsystem, berauscht NICHT, sorgt für einen guten Schlaf, stark appetitanregend u.a. positive Eigenschaften für das Wohlbefinden, z. B. die Stimmung. Bei 10% ige Lösung hast du eine gute Schmerzsedierung.
Du kannst googlen, dann findest du sehr viele Anbieter. 10 ml 5% iges CBD kosten ca. 30 Euro.
3 x 5 Tropfen unter der Zunge dort einwirken lassen und dann später den Rest langsam runter. Es sollte kaltgepresst und aus der Sativa Pflanze sein.

Für eine sehr positive Wirkung bei Krebserkrankten berichtet die Literatur bei einer Mischung aus CBD und THC=Tetrahydrocannabidiol. Letzteres wirkt auch berauschend und wird deshalb hier bei uns nur über ein besonderes Rezept vom Arzt verschrieben. ( BTM )
Du kannst es auch dir als Kraut besorgen aus den Nachbarländer und dann etwas Aufwändig rauchen.

Bei der Mischung sollten 18% THC und 22% CBD vorhanden sein. Es gibt Handelsnamen hierfür die mit B anfangen und die ich hier nicht weiter aufführen sollte.
Diese Mischung wird auch Schmerzpatienten verschrieben, die Mischung kann über die Apotheke bezogen werden über das besondere Rezept.
Weiterhin sagt die Literatur aus, dass die PD 1 u. PD L1 Schiene angesprochen wird und eine krebshemmende Wirkung eintreten könnte.

Ich hoffe, dir geholfen zu haben.
Hans-J.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Hallo Harald,
> 
> ich grüße dich herzlich und bin sicher, dass du aufgrund deiner Erfahrung den Anstieg gut kontrollieren kannst, ohne gleich die Keule zu schwingen. Kostet dir nur LQ. Also, wir werden es sehen können in myprostate.


Danke Hans-Jürgen für Deine Einschätzung zu meiner aktuellen Vorgehensweise. Nachdem gestern die restlichen Blutwerte per Post vom Labor kamen, werde ich diese heute, soweit sie relevant bzw. aussagefähig sind, unter myprostate vermerken. 

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

@Wolfgang,

es gibt in Mannheim  bei F 1 Nr. 10 einen sehr auffälligen Laden, der Dir sicher behilflich wäre bzw. bei dem man wohl auch das kaufen könnte, was Du evtl. haben möchtest. Es liegen in einem Prospektständer 3 etwa 100 Seiten umfassende Zeitschriften zur kostenlosen Mitnahme aus. Eine davon, nämlich "thcene" habe ich vorhin mitgenommen. Viel Lesestoff für den, den es interessiert. 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Wolfjanz

Danke @ Hans-J. und Harald,

ich werde mich weiter schlaumachen, diese alte Heilpflanze scheint mir stark unterschätzt zu sein und die Pharmaindustrie wird sie hassen wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.. :L&auml;cheln: )


Beste Gruesse ins Forum
WJ

----------


## Optimist

> Danke @ Hans-J. und Harald,
> 
> ich werde mich weiter schlaumachen, diese alte Heilpflanze scheint mir stark unterschätzt zu sein und die Pharmaindustrie wird sie hassen wie der Teufel das Weihwasser..)
> 
> 
> Beste Gruesse ins Forum
> WJ


Glaub ich nicht.
Wenn CBD so vielseitig wäre wie zuvor dargestellt, hätte es sich die Pharmaindustrie längst durch Patente gesichert und würde es kräftig bewerben und teuer verkaufen. 

Franz

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Franz




> Zitat von *Wolfjanz*_Danke @ Hans-J. und Harald,
> 
> ich werde mich weiter schlaumachen, diese alte Heilpflanze scheint mir stark unterschätzt zu sein und die Pharmaindustrie wird sie hassen wie der Teufel das Weihwasser..)
> 
> 
> Beste Gruesse ins Forum
> WJ
> 
> _
> ...


Die Pharma hat ja schon das Naturprodukt Cannabidiol kopiert. Ist im Handel unter den Namen Dronabinol zu kaufen für ca. 200 Euro für 30 ml.
Leider konnte die Pharma das Cannabidiol aus der entsprechenden Pflanze nicht mehr patentieren lassen, da schon vorhanden.

Das gleiche gilt auch für das sehr alte Artemisinin aus dem einjährigen Beifuß. In der TCM schon seit ca. 2000 Jahren im Einsatz.
Das chemisch hergestellte Artesunate klappt nicht so richtig bei Malaria. Sodass in den Tropenregionen bei den Einheimischen weiter Artemisinin präferiert wird, zumal es hier wenig Resistenzen gibt.

Die Mutter Natur scheint offenbar nicht so einfach im Labor nachzubauen zu sein.
Unverkennbar ist jedoch der Trend der Pharma, sich zunehmend mehr mit den Wirkstoffen von Mutter Natur zu beschäftigen und nachzubauen. Bis hin zu den Medikamenten.
Warum nur?

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Optimist

> Die Pharma hat ja schon das Naturprodukt Cannabidiol kopiert. Ist im Handel unter den Namen Dronabinol zu kaufen für ca. 200 Euro für 30 ml.
> Leider konnte die Pharma das Cannabidiol aus der entsprechenden Pflanze nicht mehr patentieren lassen, da schon vorhanden.
> 
> Das gleiche gilt auch für das sehr alte Artemisinin aus dem einjährigen Beifuß. In der TCM schon seit ca. 2000 Jahren im Einsatz.
> Das chemisch hergestellte Artesunate klappt nicht so richtig bei Malaria. Sodass in den Tropenregionen bei den Einheimischen weiter Artemisinin präferiert wird, zumal es hier wenig Resistenzen gibt.
> 
> Die Mutter Natur scheint offenbar nicht so einfach im Labor nachzubauen zu sein.
> Unverkennbar ist jedoch der Trend der Pharma, sich zunehmend mehr mit den Wirkstoffen von Mutter Natur zu beschäftigen und nachzubauen. Bis hin zu den Medikamenten.
> Warum nur?
> ...


Wieder etwas dazugelernt. Danke Hans-J. für die Erläuterungen zu Cannabidiol und Artemisinin.

Franz

----------


## Harald_1933

Info für interessierte Forumsuser

Die erwähnte Zeitschrift ist unter https://www.thcene.com/ aufrufbar. 

Als nicht Interessierter werde ich morgen das mitgenommene Exemplar im beschriebenen Shop wieder abgeben.

Das ist der Laden: https://hanfseite.de/shops-deutschla...-asia-headshop

Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Unterstützung für Hanf-Laden*

Cannabidiol (I) Fachmann Christoph Lehner und die Mannheimer Grünen springen Betreiber Marek Dörzenbach zur Seite

Leider wieder mal nur der Anfang kostenlos lesbar:

https://www.morgenweb.de/mannheimer-...d,1389983.html

Aber mittlerweile geht es auch anders:

http://fudder.de/ein-hanfladen-eroef...151720794.html

Harald

----------


## Kani123

> Hallo Harald, WJ & all,
> 
> ich grüße dich herzlich und bin sicher, dass du aufgrund deiner Erfahrung den Anstieg gut kontrollieren kannst, ohne gleich die Keule zu schwingen. Kostet dir nur LQ.
> Also, wir werden es sehen können in myprostate.
> 
> @WJ
> ja, bei CBD liegen umfangreiche Erfahrungen vor. Aber auch andere Schwerbetroffene haben da umfangreiches Wissen und praktische Erfahrung aufgebaut.
> Cannabidiole sind im Handel als ein Öl mit unterschiedlichen Anteilen z.B. 2,5, 5 oder 10% in Öl.
> Die Zusammensetzung des CBD ist natürlich entscheidend. Das Konglomerat der CBD's ist LEICHT schmerzlindernd, fördert das Immunsystem, berauscht NICHT, sorgt für einen guten Schlaf, stark appetitanregend u.a. positive Eigenschaften für das Wohlbefinden, z. B. die Stimmung. Bei 10% ige Lösung hast du eine gute Schmerzsedierung.
> ...



Wieso 18% THC? THC ist doch hallogen und ist ab einer bestimmten Menge illegal.

----------


## Kani123

Ich habe aber ein paar interessante Studien bezüglich der Verwendung von CBD Öl in der Prostata-Krebsforschung gefunden:
Wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe, konnten die Forscher positive Ergebnisse feststellen. 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12746841
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabidiol
https://www.natur-kompendium.com/cbd-oel/

Mit anderen Worten bin ich auch am überlegen CBD-Öl zu erwerben. Ich bin allerdings auf der Suche nach praktischen Erfahrungsberichte. Kann mir da eventuell weiterhelfen?

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich habe aber ein paar interessante Studien bezüglich der Verwendung von CBD Öl in der Prostata-Krebsforschung gefunden:
> Wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe, konnten die Forscher positive Ergebnisse feststellen. 
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12746841
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabidiol
> https://www.natur-kompendium.com/cbd-oel/
> 
> Mit anderen Worten bin ich auch am überlegen CBD-Öl zu erwerben. Ich bin allerdings auf der Suche nach praktischen Erfahrungsberichte. Kann mir da eventuell weiterhelfen?


Vielen Dank für Deine Links Kani. Mit Erfahrungen kann ich nicht dienen.

@Wolfgang,

bei meinem heutigen Kurzbesuch im weiter oben erwähnten Laden konnte ich mit der Inhaberin sprechen. Es werden dort keinerlei Produkte in Richtung Hanf mehr angeboten. Der Laden wurde mal geschlossen, weil man dort Blüten verkauft hatte, und das war verboten. Sie meinte aber, in der ebenfalls in F 1 befindlichen Pelikan-Apotheke würde Hanföl angeboten. Der Apotheker zeigte mir dann zwei Fabrikate, und zwar CBD-Öl 10 % von Adrex-Pharma 10 ml zu  69.90 und CBD-Öl 5 % von Nutri Store 30 ml zu  59.90. Er meinte sogar, gehört zu haben, dass inzwischen auch DM irgendetwas im Angebot hat.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Kana&all,

die Wirkungsweise von CBD ist besonders im 3.  Link von dir gut dargestellt. Auch bei Neuropathie wirkt es. usw. so  brauche ich hier nicht weiter auszuführen.
Da dass CBD nur über ca 0,2% THC verfügt, sind diese Mengen unbedenklich und im Handel ohne Wenn und Aber zu beziehen.
Das  zahlt die Kasse jedoch nicht. Den chemischen Ersatz zu CBD ist das  Dronabinol u.a. Das kannst du dir verschreiben lassen.  Habe ich auch  und dann nie wieder.
Dem CBD ist der Vorzug zu geben.

Für  Betroffene, die akute Schmerzen haben und nach Möglichkeiten suchen,  ihre Metastasen zu kontrollieren hoffen - aufgrund der positiven  Wirkungen - und der wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse mit dem  Kraut/Blüten einen besseren Effekt zu erzielen. Offenbar tut es das  auch.
Mittlerweile verschreiben Ärzte auch zunehmend dieses  Kraut/Blüten den Betroffenen um weiterzuhelfen, besonders dann. wenn die  Schmerzmittel/Opiate die Organe zu sehr belasten und die NW zu hoch  sind. Die Zubereitung ist jedoch kompliziert und muss der Betroffene  selber machen. Hier gilt es Informationen zu ergooglen.

Da das  Kraut ( Cannabis ) mit geprüften Markennamen - fangen alle mit B. an - auch  unterschiedliche Anteile von Tetrahydrocannabidiol (THC) und  Cannabidiolanteile (CBD) haben, müssen sich die Betroffene schlau machen  und durch Learning by doing selber die Mischung herausfinden. Dabei sind  die Betroffenen mit Sicherheit nicht am Stoned sein interssiert,  sondern an dem medizinischen Nutzen.
Hier führe ich bewußt nicht weiter aus um keine Konsumenten zu befeuern.

Das die Gesellschaft vor dem  berauschenden THC geschützt werden muß, hat die Gesetzgebung hier in  Deutschland Restriktionen zum Erwerb des Krautes/Blüten erlassen.
Andere  Länder sind da freizügiger. Aber der medizinische Nutzen ist  unbestritten und wird in Härtefällen auch hier über das BTM Rezept  verschrieben. Die Apotheken sind jetzt langsam mehr und mehr mit dem  Abwiegen von Kraut und Blüten beschäftigt. ( Nicht billig und die Krankenkasse muß das vorher genehmigen )

Helfen tun beide. Das Cannabidiol in Öl ist einfach zu handhaben. Die Effekte wurden in den Links gut dargestellt.
Das  Kraut ( Cannabis ) kann berauschen - je nach Anteil im Produkt - und ist bei starken Schmerzen und anderen erhofften  Wirkungen gegen den Krebs eine große Hoffnung. Studien gibt es noch  keine und wird auch keiner finanzieren.

Erstaunlich aber, dass  die Mutter Natur im menschlichen Körper die Rezeptoren bereit hält, die  für eine weiterführende Therapie passgenau weiterhelfen könnten.
Das heißt dann wohl auch, dass die Evolution des Menschen im Zeitablauf diesen Kontakt schon hatte. ( Vom Pflanzenesser zum Fleischesser )?

Warum nutzt man dieses Schlüssel-Schloss Prinzip nicht für den Aufbau einer Therapie für Krebs allgemein?

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Julia-t

Hallo, 

leider gibt es derzeit massive Probleme mit dem Verkauf von CBD und CBD-Extrakt, sowie CBD Tropfen, Tee. Seit April diesen Jahres mussten in Deutschland unzählige CBD Shops schließen, auch bei der Drogerie DM gibt es keine CBD Produkte mehr! Siehe: https://cbd-infos.com/cbd-oel-dm-test/ . Aktuell gibt es in den Filialen und online Shops von Rossmann wieder einige Produkte - wie lange diese aber in den Regalen bleiben, bleibt bis dato noch ungewiss. Je nachdem wie die Behörden reagieren.

Hoffen wir, dass diese Produkte noch eine lange Zeit in den Läden verbleiben!

----------


## Kani123

Hallo Julia,
ja genau. Ich kann bestätigen, dass es mittlerweile sehr schwierig ist CBD Öl zu kaufen. Ich selbst habe versucht CBD Öl in einem Laden zu kaufen, nur musste ich mit Entsetzen feststellen, dass der Laden zu hat. Ich habe daher von dieser Seite https://www.oel-cbd.com/kaufen/ den Tipp geholt, dass es in Holland bzw. Holland ist ja wegen der liberalen Drogenpolitik sehr bekannt und in Österreich die Möglichkeit gibt CBD Öl legal zu kaufen. 
Ich kann aber bestätigen, dass es mittlerweile schwieriger geworden ist CBD Öl zu kaufen.

----------


## Optimist

Ich sehe in Deutschland momentan eher ein stetig wachsendes, unübersichtlich werdendes  Angebot an CBD-Ölen. In  Drogeriemärkten, Reformhäusern, Apotheken wird  zu stolzen Preisen in kleinen Fläschchen einiges an CBD-Öl präsentiert. 
Vor Kauf sollte man sich allerdings ausführlich über die Qualität der Angebote informieren. 

Franz

----------


## uwes2403

> Hallo Julia,
> ja genau. Ich kann bestätigen, dass es mittlerweile sehr schwierig ist CBD Öl zu kaufen. Ich selbst habe versucht CBD Öl in einem Laden zu kaufen, nur musste ich mit Entsetzen feststellen, dass der Laden zu hat. Ich habe daher von dieser Seite https://www.oel-cbd.com/kaufen/ den Tipp geholt, dass es in Holland bzw. Holland ist ja wegen der liberalen Drogenpolitik sehr bekannt und in Österreich die Möglichkeit gibt CBD Öl legal zu kaufen. 
> Ich kann aber bestätigen, dass es mittlerweile schwieriger geworden ist CBD Öl zu kaufen.


Das ist nicht zufällig Dein eigenes Geschäft ? Ich meine nur, weil zufälligerweise der Herausgeber der Seite der gleiche wie bei Deiner Homepage ist ?

----------


## Niko52

Und Julia-t ist auch die Expertin der von ihr verlinkten Seite.
Ob Eigenwerbung erlaubt ist?

----------


## RalfDm

> Und Julia-t ist auch die Expertin der von ihr verlinkten Seite. Ob Eigenwerbung erlaubt ist?


Natürlich nicht. Ich betrachte ihren bisherigen Beitrag noch nicht als direkte Werbung.

Ralf

----------


## W.Rellok

Zur Diskussion aus dem aktuellen Deutschen Ärzteblatt:

https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachricht...c9f3f890fd78c9

Winfried

----------


## Reiner mit E

Die Studie ist für meine Begriffe nicht großartig aussagefähig. Ich finde es nur lustig, das nachdem sich Cannabis immer mehr ausbreitet direkt Studien hinsichtlich der Nebenwirkungen fabriziert werden. Die sollten lieber mal richtige Studien in Bezug auf die Wirksamkeit machen.
So weit ich weis gibt es auch ein höheres Hrzinfarktrisiko bei Einnahme von ASS ( 500 ) , genauso bei einzelnen NSAR.

Reiner

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Heute in der jede Woche erscheinenden Zeitschrift "Einkauf Aktuell" unter Gesundheit aktuelll:

https://www.google.de/search?source=...4dUDCAc&uact=5

Harald

----------


## gwiazdka

Hallo!
Da hier immer wieder Fragen bezüglich des Erwerbs gestellt werden, hier kurz meine vorhandenen Infos. Bezüglich meiner Erfahrungen verweise ich auf mein Thread "Mein alternativer Weg" oder bitte direkt kontaktieren.
Ich kann zum Erwerb der diversen Öle folgendes sagen:
CBD: kann über das Internet über verschiedene Seiten problemlos bezogen werden, wird zugeschickt, bisher keine Probleme. Man sollte natürlich auf die Qualität achten. Eine empfohlene Seite wäre mycbd.com. (ist nicht meine Seite oder mein Geschäft).
THC: ist in D natürlich verboten. Ich habe das Öl zeitweise über eine Klinik in Barcelona bezogen. Wurde so organisiert, dass man die Abholbereitschaft signalisierte und ich dann UPS mit der Abholung beauftragen konnte. Hat jedes Mal einwandtfrei geklappt. Aber ist natürlich nicht erlaubt, d.h. wer hier Bedenken hat, sollte natürlich vorsichtig sein.
Es gibt aber inzwischen eine Möglichkeit, Cannabis-Blüten mit THC-Gehalt legal zu beziehen. Es gibt einen Arzt in der Nähe von Paderborn, Dr. Franjo Grotenhermen, der sich auf Cannabis spezialisiert hat und dieses auch verschreibt. Er arbeitet mit einer Apotheke direkt in seiner Nähe zusammen. Diese Apotheke verkauf die Blüten in leicht getrockneter Form. Diese habe ich im Ofen getrocknet (der Arzt gibt eine genaue Anweisung, wie es zu machen ist), in Pulver zermahlmt und nehme das so ein. 
Dr. Grotenhermen bietet auch für 70,00 Euro eine Beratungsstunde zum Thema an. Da habe ich teilgenommen (Gruppengespräch + Einzelgespräch) und direkt ein Rezept erhalten. Es gibt auch zahlreiche wertvolle Infos zur Einnahme, Wirkung und Zubereitung.
Preisvergleich THC:
- 10 ml Öl (50% THC-25% CBD) auf dem Schwarzmarkt in D: 800,00 Euro
- 10 ml Öl (10% THC, kein CBD) über die spanische Klinik: 105,00 Euro (= 525,00 Euro + CBD-Öl, d.h. ca. 600,00 Euro)
- 20 g (22% THC, kein CBD) über die Apotheke: 265,00 Euro + CBD-Öl, d.h. erheblich günstiger
-

----------

